# Perks for DVC member trading to DVC through II



## janej (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

I just made a last minute exchange to SSR through II.  I called to set up the magic express bus transportation.  Will I be able to get DVC member perks for this stay?  I am mostly interested in pool hopping and the free internet access.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 15, 2008)

Pool-hopping is only available to DVC Members, only during stays at DVC resort which are "paid" for by using DVC points for the stay.

So, regardless of whether you are a DVC Member or not, pool-hopping is not available to you while staying on an II exchange.

Don't know about the free internet.  That may be negotiable with the front desk if you are a DVC Member.  If you are not a Member, then it's not free.


----------



## janej (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks.  I just want to add that I am a DVC member.


----------



## icydog (Aug 15, 2008)

You can try to pool hop with your DVC member card. All they can say is no.


----------



## icydog (Aug 15, 2008)

I also keep old room keys with DVC member on them for such occasions. With the member card and then the room key we have never had an issue. Of course be prepared for the NO WAY you might get.


----------



## laxmom (Aug 15, 2008)

We were just at OKW a couple of weeks ago on an exchange and we  had no problems.  We didn't try to pool hop but I would try as Icydog stated.  The policy on this is really not posted officially - I have only heard no from other members but have never seen it in writing.  Our KTTW card did not say DVC member on it.  They tried to reprint it at the front desk and it still wouldn't print.  CM said they were having issues with it not printing for others.  We asked about free internet and all we had to do was mention it and they reversed the fee.  We were able to get the DVC member discounts at restaurants by showing our member cards and our KTTW card.


----------



## janej (Aug 15, 2008)

That is great to know.  I do have some old room keys saved but they all have dates printed on them.  I've never pool hopped either.  I would not make a trip just to pool hop.  But we plan to eat at Boma and the Pepper Market this time.  It would be fun for the kids to swim before/after meal.  It's too much hassle for myself.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 25, 2008)

We will be heading to the world in Nov and Jan with II trades.  We ARE NOT DVC owners and I have been getting very mixed responses on another board as to free internet.

Any of you NON DVCers stay with an II trade and get free internet?  (I don't believe you are supose to - but others have said they did - if not for all at least a day or two).


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 26, 2008)

laxmom said:


> We didn't try to pool hop but I would try as Icydog stated.  The policy on this is really not posted officially - I have only heard no from other members but have never seen it in writing.


Back in the '90s, when we were DVC members, the pool-hopping policy was clearly written in the DVC Member Directory.  It said that pool-hopping, at that time, was available to Members only while staying at a DVC resort on DVC points.  It listed the resorts that were excluded year-round from pool-hopping and added that any resort could restrict pool-hopping during high occupancy and pool usage periods.  Doesn't your DVC Member Directory mention the current policy?

Animal Kingdom Lodge, where Boma restaurant is located, was excluded year-round from pool-hopping, from the time the resort opened.  I don't know if it's permitted now, since the Villas opened there.  In fact, I don't know which DVC resorts permit pool-hopping from other DVC resorts.  In the past, some did and some did not, such as Beach Club.  I've never heard of a problem for DVCers pool-hopping to Coronado Springs Resort, where Pepper Market restaurant is located or to any of the "moderate" Disney hotels.

Oh, and no, we (not currently DVCers) have not gotten free internet at DVC resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe internet access is $9.95 a day.  We will pay it because I am watching for several exchanges to come through and don't want to lose my opportunity to reject those that II tends to randomly "chooses" for us.


----------



## janej (Sep 2, 2008)

*Update*

I just returned from SSR on II exchange.  I asked when I checked in about the free internet access.  The CM was not sure and asked for another person nearby.  I was told no, the free internet is only for members staying on points or cash reservation.  I got the member perk booklet there and read it later and found it was not clearly spelled out that way.  I did not argue though.  I actually had no time for internet this time.  I brought my laptop but only used it for transferring pictures.  I did not even get my charger out of my suitcase for the week.  

Pool hopping seems to be fine although I did not actually pool hop.  We waited for table at Wispering Canyon for over an hour.  I got bored and went to talk to a CM at the front desk.  She told me to go ahead and use the pool.  She did not ask to see any ID.  I asked if I need to talk to any one when I get to the pool.  She went inside and checked, came back and told me no.  It was too late for pool when we finally got out.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Sep 3, 2008)

I stayed at OKW back in May on an II exchange and used the Internet  a couple days but was not billed for it. When logging in the initial screen did say I would be billed so I assume it was an oversight in the billing area. I've been on other II exchanges and have been billed so I would just plan for it and be pleasantly surprised if it doesn't appear on the bill.


----------

